# Free mulch.



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I assume yall that live in the country dont have this issue, but mulch can be pretty pricey.
I have found that tree removal companies will gladly give you the ground up trees, as they would have to get rid of it somehow anyway. all you have to do is ask.
Now it aint the prettiest of stuff, but as long as the better half doesnt reject it outright, it does the job.
Best of all, no chemicals!


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Check around your local city, many times they have a mulching site where they dispose of fallen and cut branches and trees. Our city we just pull up and a worker on a loader fills your truck or trailer up. Best of all free.

The only downside is their is some trash in the mulch, but its worth it. The mulch decomposes fast so its of better use to add to poor soil for gardening.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I no longer have a truck, so no way of getting it either.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I no longer have a truck, so no way of getting it either.


Talk to some of the tree companies and the folks who clear around power lines. Let them know that if they are doing any work in your neighborhood, that you would be delighted if they dropped it off at your house. Some are willing to do it for free. A case of beer or a few doxen eggs is always good bartering tools to keep you at the top of the list.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Talk to some of the tree companies and the folks who clear around power lines. Let them know that if they are doing any work in your neighborhood, that you would be delighted if they dropped it off at your house. Some are willing to do it for free. A case of beer or a few doxen eggs is always good bartering tools to keep you at the top of the list.


That's the way we do it around here ...  (and it is free)


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Another option is to call your county road works dept (or whatever they call it where you are). When they clear downed trees and chip them up in our area, they just dump them in a pile outside the county shop and you can load up as much of it as you'd like. A lot of the time, it is a good, steamy compost pile working while it waits to be hauled off.

I am blessed to have paper mills near enough that there are chip trucks running every day. In the evenings, they park their trucks in a lot and shovel out all the extra chips into a pile (clean out the truck). These are GREAT for garden paths and mulching around trees. I built a lot of raised beds last year (building more this year, too), and made all my paths between beds from cardboard or feed sacks covered by these chips.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> That's the way we do it around here ...  (and it is free)


I make my own.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I make my own.


Always a good way to go! :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

An 80hp chipper makes it easy.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We get all we wan't from a tree company, plus they got a pile a free firewood to. Haul all ya wan't.

We also get compost from the local landfill fer free to, just pull upta the pile an start shovelin. That part stinks, but it sure be nice stuff.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

The only bits I put out to the curb are the really thorny shrub trimmings I don't want to stab myself with while composting. The rest stays on site, lol.


----------

